# Great Outdoors Smoky Mountain 16" x 34" Gas Smoker @ Walamrt



## tomn (Jun 2, 2011)

[h1]Great Outdoors Smoky Mountain 16" x 34" Gas Smoker at Walmart $97.[/h1]
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Great-Outdoors-Smoky-Mountain-21-Gas-Smoker/12429508

Current price rollback to $97. Free shipping to store. Doesn't get much cheaper than this for a nice gas smoker.

 -Tom


----------



## biaviian (Jun 2, 2011)

Great post!  I hope people who actually need one see this thread.


----------



## michael ark (Jun 2, 2011)

They rollback the price on most smokers.


----------



## jimmyzshack (Jun 15, 2011)

I ordered one Mon fedex says it should be at the store tomorrow can't wait to use it.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 15, 2011)

Its a good unit. I started with that model


----------



## michael ark (Jun 15, 2011)

I am in wal-mart hell.My wife oreded a GOSM 20

Were it comes from is 2 hr aways at most but ten days later still no smoker.


----------



## jimmyzshack (Jun 16, 2011)

Just picked mine up haven't opened the box yet. I ordered on monday and fedex delivered it to the store this morning.


----------



## michael ark (Jun 16, 2011)

Just got my e mail .It's in.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I oreder mine the 4th.Won't get to use it till monday.


----------



## sqwib (Jun 16, 2011)

Ahhh! the 3405GW, done many a cook on that unit.


----------



## bmbrboi (Jul 26, 2011)

Thats the one I just got. Was easy to put together but I have found a few issues with it since doing my first smoke. The door temp gauge is about 50 degrees hotter than the actual internal temp according to my oven thermometer, it leaks smoke around the temp gauge and door seal and it blows through wood chips like the are going out of style. But, for $100 bucks and free shipping I really shouldn't be complaining.

Ash


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 27, 2011)

OK guys, now that you have all these new smokers lets fire them up & smoke something!


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 27, 2011)

bmbrboi said:


> Thats the one I just got. Was easy to put together but I have found a few issues with it since doing my first smoke. The door temp gauge is about 50 degrees hotter than the actual internal temp according to my oven thermometer, it leaks smoke around the temp gauge and door seal and it blows through wood chips like the are going out of style. But, for $100 bucks and free shipping I really shouldn't be complaining.
> 
> Ash


Remember your after Thin Blue Smoke (TBS) just a light blueish smoke or no smoke and just the smell of the wood burning. Most of the cheap door thermometers are way off. Do you have the vent on top open?


----------



## sqwib (Jul 28, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> OK guys, now that you have all these new smokers lets fire them up & smoke something!




Ditto


----------



## bmbrboi (Jul 28, 2011)

Pineywoods said:


> Remember your after Thin Blue Smoke (TBS) just a light blueish smoke or no smoke and just the smell of the wood burning. Most of the cheap door thermometers are way off. Do you have the vent on top open?


Pineywoods,

The vent ontop doesnt close all the way. I had it a quarter of the way open and it was maintaining temp like a champ. Once the intial hard white smoke thinned out to the TBS I couldn't see any coming out the door or around the thermometer. I still think I am going to seal up around the thermometer and the door just to assist in maintaining heat.

Ash


----------



## Dutch (Jul 29, 2011)

bmbrboi said:


> Pineywoods,
> 
> The vent ontop doesnt close all the way. I had it a quarter of the way open and it was maintaining temp like a champ. Once the intial hard white smoke thinned out to the TBS I couldn't see any coming out the door or around the thermometer. I still think I am going to seal up around the thermometer and the door just to assist in maintaining heat.
> 
> Ash


Ash, you don't want to completely close off the vent. Sealing around the door will help. And like Piney said you just need to smell the smoke. On my GOSM wood chunks will last between 45-60 minutes.


----------



## michael ark (Jul 29, 2011)

I replaced the chip pan with 4x9 bread pan can get 2 hr on full load of hickory splits.Foil over the top to stop flare ups.


----------



## bmbrboi (Jul 31, 2011)

michael ark said:


> I replaced the chip pan with 4x9 bread pan can get 2 hr on full load of hickory splits.Foil over the top to stop flare ups.


Michael,

I'm going to have to look into that bread pan. What kind of material is it made out of? I was thinking about "borrowing" the wifes cast iron pan. I'm doing a fatty tomorrow morning and need something that will hold more than a handful of chips. Did you just do a foil tent over the top and then move the water pan up some? There's not a whole lotta room down there with the water pan in the manufacturers suggested place.

Ash


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 31, 2011)

Ash try using some chunks instead of chips I find they last longer. I replaced my chip tray with a stainless chip box with hinged lid I got at Lowes


----------



## bmbrboi (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks Pineywoods. I picked up some chunks @Walmart the other day. I was pretty sure that those would do better, then I saw that my chip box wouldnt hold but about 1 chunk. :/ Looks like I'm making a trip to Lowes in the AM!

Ash


----------



## michael ark (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## tomn (Jun 2, 2011)

[h1]Great Outdoors Smoky Mountain 16" x 34" Gas Smoker at Walmart $97.[/h1]
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Great-Outdoors-Smoky-Mountain-21-Gas-Smoker/12429508

Current price rollback to $97. Free shipping to store. Doesn't get much cheaper than this for a nice gas smoker.

 -Tom


----------



## biaviian (Jun 2, 2011)

Great post!  I hope people who actually need one see this thread.


----------



## michael ark (Jun 2, 2011)

They rollback the price on most smokers.


----------



## jimmyzshack (Jun 15, 2011)

I ordered one Mon fedex says it should be at the store tomorrow can't wait to use it.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 15, 2011)

Its a good unit. I started with that model


----------



## michael ark (Jun 15, 2011)

I am in wal-mart hell.My wife oreded a GOSM 20

Were it comes from is 2 hr aways at most but ten days later still no smoker.


----------



## jimmyzshack (Jun 16, 2011)

Just picked mine up haven't opened the box yet. I ordered on monday and fedex delivered it to the store this morning.


----------



## michael ark (Jun 16, 2011)

Just got my e mail .It's in.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I oreder mine the 4th.Won't get to use it till monday.


----------



## sqwib (Jun 16, 2011)

Ahhh! the 3405GW, done many a cook on that unit.


----------



## bmbrboi (Jul 26, 2011)

Thats the one I just got. Was easy to put together but I have found a few issues with it since doing my first smoke. The door temp gauge is about 50 degrees hotter than the actual internal temp according to my oven thermometer, it leaks smoke around the temp gauge and door seal and it blows through wood chips like the are going out of style. But, for $100 bucks and free shipping I really shouldn't be complaining.

Ash


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 27, 2011)

OK guys, now that you have all these new smokers lets fire them up & smoke something!


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 27, 2011)

bmbrboi said:


> Thats the one I just got. Was easy to put together but I have found a few issues with it since doing my first smoke. The door temp gauge is about 50 degrees hotter than the actual internal temp according to my oven thermometer, it leaks smoke around the temp gauge and door seal and it blows through wood chips like the are going out of style. But, for $100 bucks and free shipping I really shouldn't be complaining.
> 
> Ash


Remember your after Thin Blue Smoke (TBS) just a light blueish smoke or no smoke and just the smell of the wood burning. Most of the cheap door thermometers are way off. Do you have the vent on top open?


----------



## sqwib (Jul 28, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> OK guys, now that you have all these new smokers lets fire them up & smoke something!




Ditto


----------



## bmbrboi (Jul 28, 2011)

Pineywoods said:


> Remember your after Thin Blue Smoke (TBS) just a light blueish smoke or no smoke and just the smell of the wood burning. Most of the cheap door thermometers are way off. Do you have the vent on top open?


Pineywoods,

The vent ontop doesnt close all the way. I had it a quarter of the way open and it was maintaining temp like a champ. Once the intial hard white smoke thinned out to the TBS I couldn't see any coming out the door or around the thermometer. I still think I am going to seal up around the thermometer and the door just to assist in maintaining heat.

Ash


----------



## Dutch (Jul 29, 2011)

bmbrboi said:


> Pineywoods,
> 
> The vent ontop doesnt close all the way. I had it a quarter of the way open and it was maintaining temp like a champ. Once the intial hard white smoke thinned out to the TBS I couldn't see any coming out the door or around the thermometer. I still think I am going to seal up around the thermometer and the door just to assist in maintaining heat.
> 
> Ash


Ash, you don't want to completely close off the vent. Sealing around the door will help. And like Piney said you just need to smell the smoke. On my GOSM wood chunks will last between 45-60 minutes.


----------



## michael ark (Jul 29, 2011)

I replaced the chip pan with 4x9 bread pan can get 2 hr on full load of hickory splits.Foil over the top to stop flare ups.


----------



## bmbrboi (Jul 31, 2011)

michael ark said:


> I replaced the chip pan with 4x9 bread pan can get 2 hr on full load of hickory splits.Foil over the top to stop flare ups.


Michael,

I'm going to have to look into that bread pan. What kind of material is it made out of? I was thinking about "borrowing" the wifes cast iron pan. I'm doing a fatty tomorrow morning and need something that will hold more than a handful of chips. Did you just do a foil tent over the top and then move the water pan up some? There's not a whole lotta room down there with the water pan in the manufacturers suggested place.

Ash


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 31, 2011)

Ash try using some chunks instead of chips I find they last longer. I replaced my chip tray with a stainless chip box with hinged lid I got at Lowes


----------



## bmbrboi (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks Pineywoods. I picked up some chunks @Walmart the other day. I was pretty sure that those would do better, then I saw that my chip box wouldnt hold but about 1 chunk. :/ Looks like I'm making a trip to Lowes in the AM!

Ash


----------



## michael ark (Aug 3, 2011)




----------

